# Lavender oil - where to get the best



## jess_adams24 (Oct 17, 2010)

Hi all, looking for a good lavender EO. The one I bought faded really quickly. I am not set on organic, but would like something good. Let me know what you like for CP and where you get it from if you would be so kind.


----------



## Catmehndi (Nov 9, 2010)

*Lavender*

You can give New Directions a try - we're the largest purchaser of lavender! We have many different kinds to chose from as well.
Keep in mind lavender is a top note and very volatile and will dissipate quickly if the bottle is not sealed or closed properly.


----------



## Woodi (Nov 9, 2010)

I like the lavender from New Directions. They now have many different ones to choose from. The Bulgarian is my favorite, but for budget reasons, I often use the Spanish too.


----------



## Lindy (Nov 9, 2010)

I've started buying from Oshun for all my essential oils and for my soaps I live 40/42, I keep the Bulgarian for therapeutic uses......

In the January issue of Saponifier there will be an article on Lavender and all the different types showing you the differences.  Not all lavender is created equal.....

For really inexpensive you can buy Lavandin which is not a true lavender but has the same type of fragrance at a much lower cost.

Cheers


----------



## carebear (Nov 9, 2010)

I've gotten Bulgarian from NDA and it's great.  I usually do co-ops of the Essential Oils University bulgarian, though.


----------



## GardenGirl (Nov 9, 2010)

FWIW, I just bought the 40/42 lavender from France from EOU and liked it a ton better than the 40/42 lavender from Italy I got from NDA.  (rabbit trail:  but the EOU Spearmint smells like dirty wet smashed herbal yuckmint.  The NDA Spearmint is just what it should be . . . I'm slowly learning . . .)

I haven't used the bulgarian lavender in soap.  I'm too cheap.


----------



## madpiano (Nov 27, 2010)

Bulgarian is nice. I use it as it is cheaper here than French or Carshalton. But my favourite is Carshalton Lavender. Bit expensive for soap though. The one I don't like is French, it's to flowery. I like Lavenders that smell like fresh hay.


----------



## HenleyNatural (Nov 29, 2010)

I purchased my lavender 40/42 from Camden Grey in Miami.  The scent last a long time in my shrink wrapped soaps.  My preference though is Bulgarian lavender.  I think it has a much nicer smell.

http://www.camdengrey.com/essential-oil ... 40-42.html

I've bought many of my essential oils (EO) from Florida Suncoast Soapworks.  They have good prices on many of their EO's.  My next lavender EO purchase will be from here.

http://www.fssoapworks.com/essentialoils.html


----------

